# How to use ICICI's Internet Banking Facility??



## Manshahia (Jan 1, 2007)

hi friends, recently i opened account in ICICI and they gave me a password for Internet Banking and problems r--
*1.*WHen i enters the provided username and password login window says u hav entered wrong id or password.
*2.*I dont knw how to use this facility and wat i can do with this facility??


----------



## gunda_26 (Jan 1, 2007)

call icicibank help line numbers.i know the number for chandigarh 0172-5055700,for delhi 011-51718000.tell them abt the problem they will sort it out.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 2, 2007)

1. Are you going to Login->Personal? Make sure you enter user ID and password carefully and Caps-sensitive... If problem persists, contact their support desk
2. With online access, you can do many things including checking status of account, request cheque books, etc...

Arun


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 2, 2007)

With ICICI internet banking facility, you can do any banking transaction from anywhere, including cybercafe. I am using this in my office and we have found it very useful. If you contact their help desk you get answers quickly.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 3, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> With ICICI internet banking facility, you can do any banking transaction from anywhere, including cybercafe.


  Don't ever try to do such things from a cybercafe! You don't know whether a key-logger is installed or not. Your passwords may fall in wrong hands soon.

After you get your username and password, you have to have your net banking facility activated by filling a form. You can then fax that form to them or scan and email it.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 3, 2007)

ICICI bank login password expires in 6 months if you have not used it.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 4, 2007)

You have to first get your account activated to able to login! Try customer support for help on this!


----------

